# The 10 BMW E46 Performance Parts You Need



## Phedhog (11 mo ago)

Hello to all who is reading and thanks ahead for your reply and opinions. I have what might be dumb questions about a couple of these performance upgrades... 
I recently bought an 02' M3 convertible with 76k miles.
I plan on servicing the vanos and wheels are obviously things I'm aware of. My questions are..
Q.1 Are these upgrades also for M3s or does the M3 cars already have these performance parts, such as the Cold Air Intake and the Short Shifter Kit?
Q.2 Would the subframe reinforcement plates be recommended or a need for my convertible? I have no known cracks or damage that I can see.
Q.3 The Intake Manifold is another component that I'm curious about. As in what it does or doesnt have in comparison to what is already on my car from the factory?

Any information about any of these performance upgrades would be greatly appreciated as I am just getting to understand an educate myself on what I have and the best way to perserve and take care of it. 
Thanks again


----------

